# BL books



## hawkes (Apr 13, 2009)

ok i need some help people i have my operation 2moro so i will be in plaster intill after Christmas (thank god its my leg) apart from trying to get my high elf army finished i want to get some more books.

now this is my problem i dont know what 2 get. i have so far
40k
all the heresy books.
the first 2 space marine battle ones.
all the ulramarine ones.
all the gaunt ghost.

fantasy
all the time of legends out so far
genivie (spelling?) the one about the female vampire
all the gotrex and felix.
malus dark blade (all of them)

non warhammer 
dragon lance chronicles (the war of the dragons, and the twins's books)
and nearly all the discworld (apart from the newest)

ok what im looking for is some new books they can be BL or not i don't mind as long as their good.
i was thinking of starting on the grey seer books but havnt met anyone who has read them.
but i would like series instead of one off books.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Jim Butcher's 'Dresden Files' series - awesome.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well ive got a few suggestions.

40k - The _Word Bearers_ series is great if you can find it, perhaps _Soul Hunter_ or the _Salamanders_ series.

Fantasy - Get _Grey Seer_ and _Temple of the Serpent_, the Thanquol and Boneripper trilogy is the best of all fantasy.

Non-Warhammer - I have three suggestions. _Sword of Truth_ by Terry Goodkind is an excellent fantasy series, one of the very best in existence. And _Vampire Hunter D_ by Hideyuki Kikuchi which is a truly fantastic, in the actual sense of the word, series. And the Doctor Who series of books are excellent, my favourite is _The Doctor Trap_.

http://us.macmillan.com/series/SwordofTruth

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vampire_Hunter_D

(Note Fantastic actually means impossibly imaginative and supernatural.)


----------



## The Crimson King (Oct 14, 2010)

40K:

Eisenhorn Omnibus
Ravenor Omnibus
Word Bearers Series
Salamanders Series 
Soul Hunter
Blood Angels series (First two books are a bit crap IMO)
Cadian Blood
Daemon World

Fantasy:

Honourkeeper (probably the best BL novel about Dwarfs)
Guardians of the Forest
Knight Errant/Knight of the Realm

Non BL:

The Last Wish and Blood of Elves (both out of The Witcher series, good dark fantasy. Next book due out early next year)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Crimson King said:


> The Last Wish and Blood of Elves (both out of The Witcher series, good dark fantasy. Next book due out early next year)


The Witcher is a great series, though ive only got _The Last Wish_ so far. Just wish they came out more often.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I would say from BL, _Soul Hunter_, _Lord of the Night_ and the Word Bearers series.

Otherwise I would advise _The Belgariad (Series)_ and _The Mallorean (Series)_ both by David Eddings, and both great reads that follow on from one another.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

The Ciaphus cain seriers is anothe good pick up.

The short stories from the "...of the space marines" are also worth a look at.

Grey knight omnibus is my last suggestion!


----------



## The Crimson King (Oct 14, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> The Witcher is a great series, though ive only got _The Last Wish_ so far. Just wish they came out more often.


Yeah, the amount of time taken to translate these books to english is ridiculous. The first book came out 16 years ago in Polish.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Id say the Ravenor Omnibus, the Grey Knights Omnibus, Both of the Space Wolf Omnibuses and the Soul Drinkers Omnibus


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

The six Dune books written by Frank Herbert and Isaac Asimov's Foundation series.

Also: _Ender's Game_ by Orson Scott Card, anything by Neil Gaiman, _The Name of the Wind_ by Patrick Rothfuss (the sequel is almost out squeeeeeeeee!), Stephen King's Dark Tower series, and the Malazan Book of the Fallen series by Steven Eriksen.

Also, as somebody hooked onto the Dresden Files a while back based on Pyroriffic's recommendation...I can heartily back it.

Finally, take caution with Terry Goodkind's Sword of Truth series. Many like it, yes, but...well, have you read Ayn Rand's _Atlas Shrugged_? It's basically that same thing shifted into a fantasy world and stretched into almost a dozen just-as-large books. The first few books are all right, but by the middle and end, it degenerates, in my opinion, into an Egoist/anti-Socialist authorial tract. Thanks but...no thanks.

Edit: right, BL books. In terms of what you can find in BL...well, here's a few suggestions.

I am a big fan of the _Enforcer Omnibus_, flaws though it might contain. It is, in my eyes, the very best and most all-encompassing depiction of the 40k universe that currently exists--however, you have to deal with a much-changing POV, a lack of focus on the main character at times, and an often crawling plot in order to enjoy the benefits. But such benefits they are!

The _Eisenhorn Omnibus_ is an excellent book/trilogy about the Inquisition, it's methods, and internal division. It's a bit light for the grimdark of 40k in my tastes, and has some typically Abnett minor divergences from the fluff, but is still well worth the read and contains very few flaws, as well as a number of powerful and compelling characters.

Anything by Aaron Dembski-Bowden. He is BL's rising star of sorts, and though I've read a shamefully small amount of his work, I've loved what I've seen and heard only rave reviews about the rest.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

+1 to the Ciaphas Cain series by Sandy Mitchell and the _Ender's Game_ series by Orson Scott Card.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, I've got quite a few suggestions. 

*Warhammer 40K:* _The Tome of Fire Trilogy, The Night Lords Novels, Blood Angels Series, Path of the Warrior_

*Fantasy:* Wouldn't know as the only fantasy book I have is the _Island of Blood_ Intro.

*Non-40K:* Oh, here comes a lot. _The Maximum Ride Series_ and the _Alex Cross Series_ by James Patterson, and all Robert Langdon Novels by Dan Brown. (_Angels and Demons, The Da Vinci Code_ and _The Lost Symbol_)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Okay, I've got quite a few suggestions.
> 
> *Warhammer 40K:* _The Tome of Fire Trilogy, The Night Lords Novels, Blood Angels Series, Path of the Warrior_
> 
> ...


BUY MORE FANTASY!. Just the _Island of Blood_?, thats... oh.

_Thanquol and Boneripper_, _Malus Darkblade_, _Brunner the Bounty Hunter_, _Mathias Thulmann_. You need more fantasy and these are the best of them.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well actually the _Time of Legends_ (all 3 trilogies), _Sword of Justice_, and the Ulrika series are the best of them but LotN may keep his lesser opinion


----------

